# 35 unstyled A



## Cummins-dodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Im looking to build my 35 A for tractor tractor is there anything i should be looking for when i pull the motor apart and what kind of upgrades or any tricks


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Photograph as you go so you know what it looked like before you take stuff apart, especially wiring.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

How does it act or look now?


----------

